# Noch wer 'nen Gästepass übrig?



## o0Miller0o (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,


wollte gerne mal Diablo 3 antesten bevor ich es mir kaufe. Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Gästepass für mich?


----------

